# Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!



## Anglerboard-Team (13. November 2007)

Werbung

Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben


Stadtnahe, im Landkreis Dillingen an der Donau gelegene Fischteichanlage (ca. 2,5 ha) zur Forellen und Karpfenzucht geeignet.

Inklusive großer Verkaufshalle, Bruthaus und Schafstall.

Bei Interesse bitte eine kurze Nachricht an mich um weitere Details zu klären. (Kontaktdaten siehe unten)

Die Anlage kann zum Einstieg auch teilbewirtschaftet werden, bzw. an eine Pächtergemeinschaft vergeben werden.

Kontaktdaten:
Stefanie Baumgärtner
09072/4631
baumimail@gmx.de

Bilder:

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/5916/cimg0984smalljy4.jpg

http://img266.*ih.us/img266/4906/cimg0985smalluy0.jpg

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/9841/cimg0986smallqj8.jpg

http://img101.*ih.us/img101/2906/cimg0987smallhd7.jpg

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/1015/cimg0988smallhm5.jpg

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/1109/cimg0989smallpz2.jpg

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/3530/cimg0990smalltv2.jpg

http://img139.*ih.us/img139/4651/cimg0992smallqw4.jpg

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/4369/cimg0993smalldk3.jpg

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/565/cimg0994smallgc0.jpg

http://img250.*ih.us/img250/1871/cimg0995smallgv8.jpg


----------



## Baumimail (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,

bisher hat sich leider noch niemand bei uns gemeldet. Was denkt ihr woran könnte es liegen? Hat jemand vielleicht noch Tips wie wir unsere Anlage am ehesten wieder verpachten könnten?

Liebe Grüße
Baumimail


----------



## bmt_hethske (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

Ich denke das liegt daran, dass die meisten hier auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Anlage mit 1-5 Teichen sind und diese Anlage etwas zu groß ist. Um eine solche Anlage fachmännisch zu bewirtschaften muss man schon große Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet haben und natürlich das nötige Kleingeld. Ich finde die Anlage sehr interessant, doch liegt nun leider nicht in meiner Nähe, um dann evtl. einen Teil davon zu pachten. Eher könnte Sie für große Angelvereine o.ä. von Interesse sein.


----------



## Baumimail (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

Vielen Dank für die Tips! Bisher hatten wir leider noch keinen Erfolg. Haben auch eine Anzeige im Fischer und Teichwirt aufgegeben. Momentan arbeitet die ganze Familie in der Fischzucht um alles ein bisschen schöner zu gestalten und herzurichten. Hatten leider mit den letzten Pächtern nicht sehr viel Glück und räumen jetzt den Mist von denen weg... Also einfach weitererzählen und bei uns melden, wenn Interesse besteht. Sind für alle Ideen offen! schöne Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle baumimail#h


----------



## tomry1 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

Wird die Anlage mit fischbesatz oder "trocken" verkauft?
Würd mich interessieren wie viel die anlage in etwa kosten soll..
Mfg


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Wird die Anlage mit fischbesatz oder "trocken" verkauft?
> Würd mich interessieren wie viel die anlage in etwa kosten soll..
> Mfg


es ist eine Pachtanlage. Ich schätze mal, dass sie ohne fisch abgegeben wird. Quasi so wie man sie auf den Foddos sieht


----------



## Baumimail (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

also die Anlage ist momentan trocken und wird ohne Fischbesatz abgegeben. Über den Pachtpreis kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen, dafür müßtest Du mit meinen Eltern reden. Am besten mal anrufen?


----------



## hecq (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

Ihr könntet ja auch darüber nachdenken ihn als Angelpark zu bewirtschaften. Problem dürfte nur sein, dass die Teiche recht klein sind wegen der Fischzucht halt. Könnte ja aber mehrere Teiche zu einem größeren machen. und vielleicht noch ein paar zur forellenzucht behalten.

Is nur eine Idee


----------



## Baumimail (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

hört sich auch nicht schlecht an... danke für die idee!:vik:


----------



## Cremeschnitte (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

Versuch 's mal mit einem Inserat im "Blinker" oder in der "Fisch & Fang". Dort werden in der Rubrik Immoblilien auch öfters Fischzuchtanlagen zur Pacht angeboten.

Petri
Cremeschnitte


----------



## andisangelparadis (9. August 2010)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

ist das gelände noch zu haben?
hätte interesse es zu pachten.


----------



## FischerGabriel (26. März 2011)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

Hallo,

hätte Interesse , erbitte Kontaktaufnahme.
Gruß
FischerGabriel


----------



## junior_accountant (27. April 2011)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

Das ist doch in Anlage in Lauingen, direkt hinter dem Hotel Kannenkeller !


----------



## mlkzander (27. April 2011)

*AW: Fischzucht zu verpachten in Nordschwaben!*

der trööt  ist fast 4 jahre alt...............

ob das noch aktuell ist?


----------

